# wont retrieve with vest?



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Coco my choc lab is 1 1/2 and is doing very well at retrieving. this being her second season. I bought her a vest this year and every time she has it on she will swim to the duck sniff it and leave it and come back. as soon as i take the vest off she will retrieve them normally.. any ideas on what the heck is going on?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I thought my dog was crazy, now I know that he isnt. That sucks. I would say try practicing with her in a no stress enviroment. Start with out the vest on giving her tons of praise. Then put the vest on and work it slow and easy, and tons of praise. I dont know though thats nuts.


----------



## DDGuy (Nov 4, 2007)

Sounds like your dog just has a quirk while wearing the vest. I'm assuming she isn't FF or all you would have to do is remind her that you said fetch and you **** well meant it. 

Make sure the vest fits properly and isn't restricting movement. Now that the weather is cool and you don't have to worry about overheating, I would let her wear the vest for long periods of time to get more acustomed to it. Then practice any retrieving drills you do with her while wearing the vest. I'm thinking that after a little time she will forget she has it on.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

my puppy did that last year. i fixed her by putting the vest on her everytime i trained her. she soon became acustom to it. she still hates it but she deals just so she can get the duck


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks for the help everyone. the first time out with it she did the same as with out. then down hill from there. just glad all of the long ones have been with out


----------

